

UK Government Minister by day: SEO spammer by night - objclxt
http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2012/sep/02/grant-shapps-google-howtocorp-adsense?newsfeed=true

======
damian2000
Lying, cheating, false promises, marketing spin, inflated numbers. Looks like
he'll fit right into a career in politics.

------
smartkids
This is a fascinating story. The most interesting stories never seem to reach
the HN frontpage.

